# Moving to Thialand



## izzboz

I'm planning on doing a tefl and moving to Thailand. I was hoping anyone would have advice on where in Thailand to go, I'm torn between the culture of Chiang Mai and the beaches in Phucket, I'm confused about motorbike licenses and banks, and literally anything else. I've done research but heard lots of different things, so if anyone has done this or has anything you wish you knew before going that would be fab. Thanks in advance x


----------



## Icantwait

izzboz said:


> I'm planning on doing a tefl and moving to Thailand. I was hoping anyone would have advice on where in Thailand to go, I'm torn between the culture of Chiang Mai and the beaches in Phucket, I'm confused about motorbike licenses and banks, and literally anything else. I've done research but heard lots of different things, so if anyone has done this or has anything you wish you knew before going that would be fab. Thanks in advance x


We are pretty much in the same position as yourself though we have decided on ChaingMai as we know it very well having spent months there on several occasions over the last 10yrs so maybe we will be able to give you some useful pointers for there 

Not much useful info on Phuket as haven’t been there for several years and it would depend on what you are looking for. For myself I would be looking at accommodation inland in Kathu rather than the tourism areas for obvious reasons

We will be applying for 90 day visas, which you can extend x2 ( 270 days) with the intention of convert to retirement visas once we have set up bank accounts etc as we fall into the category

We are due to have the 2nd COVID jab towards the end of April so we will be starting the application process approximately 2 weeks time so we will have up to date information on the procedure and requirements is that will be of value to you


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

I've live in Phuket since 2009. Honestly, there is no reason to come here, now. So much is closed, and, regardless of what is said, ti will take years (5-10) for things to be sort of normal.


----------



## Excaljeff

Thai Bigfoot said:


> I've live in Phuket since 2009. Honestly, there is no reason to come here, now. So much is closed, and, regardless of what is said, ti will take years (5-10) for things to be sort of normal.


I get what you are saying and yet its a good time to secure a better rental or purchase price on nice property. My Thai wife and I will be coming in June to lay low for quarantine in Bangkok , very expensive By the way, and hope no further q time in Phuket following.


----------

